
Orange juice exists due to climate change in the Himalayas millions of years ago - ceeker
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/7/16984460/citrus-fruits-genome-sequencing-himalayas-evolution-breeding
======
philipodonnell
This is a particularly clever form of clickbait. The article describes how
citrus, generally migrated from the Himalayas due to climate change. The title
says orange juice.

Notice the subtle bait and switch here.

Citrus exists due to climate change in the Himalayas millions of years ago

Oranges exist due to climate change in the Himalayas millions of years ago

Orange juice exists due to climate change in the Himalayas millions of years
ago

You want to click on the last one because your curious why they are so
specific in the title, even though the article is about the general case and
mentions the specific only in passing, almost as an excuse.

~~~
infogulch
User-engagement optimizing "tricks" used by social networks and news sites
will stop working eventually, and leave users with a bad taste of your
company. Using data mining and A/B testing we are basically enrolling all
users in a constant social science experiment so they can help us better hack
their own brain. But following it blindly is incredibly short-sighted.

Yes it works, but every time you trick someone it ekes away at their trust and
happiness using your platform. But this occurs over many such interactions so
it won't show up in your metrics until much later, and then only in general
stats so it's nearly impossible to measure the effect with the time scales
that we actually record and test. Heck, the users themselves probably won't
even notice anything specific but just have a slowly growing distaste for
interacting with your platform.

Anecdotally, I've noticed this happening to me and people I know on many news
and social sites. (Though, my sensitivity to this is turned up really high.)
But this effect can help explain the cyclic nature of social networks, and
perhaps Facebook's recent decline in the US.

Do your users come away from your site feeling good about their engagement?
Assuming more is better may be hurting you in the long run.

~~~
fwn
A problem is that reputation is increasingly defunct, at least in my limited
experience.

After getting curation & comments from hn, reddit, etc., my mobile browsers
reader mode strips the design.

I had to look up the source after reading your comments. Therefore I'm not
sure reputation will solve clickbait eventually.

------
wcoenen
The article mentions that the himalayas grow by about 1cm per year, and that
it has been growing for millions of years. Wikipedia says it is more like
5mm/year.

So I'm assuming a growth rate of 5km/My, while Everest is only about 9km.

I understand _what_ has been limiting height: gravity, rock strength, erosion,
sinking into the mantle... But since there is growth now, obviously these
processes are not in short term equilibrium. So how does this play out? Are
there apocalyptic landslides every million years or so? Or just periods of
growth alternated with periods of shrinking?

~~~
vijay_nair
Punctuated equilibrium[1] — growth followed by sudden collapse — could be the
umbrella term for the scenarios you are thinking of.

The phenomenon, originally from biology, shows up in sandpiles and avalanches
as well; it could explain the growth (or lack of it) of mountains too.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punctuated_equilibrium](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punctuated_equilibrium)

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
For any particular mountain or mountain ranger there could be a number of
processes, some of which may dominate for periods of time.

It could be slow / fast growth followed by slow / fast sinking / decay /
collapse / asteroid impact / weathering.

I image there have been a number of sequences that have played out in various
locations over time.

------
contingencies
The region never ceases to amaze. I have spent most of my adult life around
Yunnan, and I am writing an ancient history of the area. It has significant
historic links with India, Tibet, Southeast Asia, Central Asia, Iran, Vietnam
and China. It's the most biologically, culturally, linguistically,
climatically and culinary diverse area of China and possibly the world. If you
find yourself with time, cycle touring the area is one of the best things you
can do anywhere on the planet.

------
nautilus12
This is kinda like saying my iphone exists because a fish decided to walk on
land millions of years ago

~~~
IncRnd
The headline may read that way, but the article doesn't.

------
evo_9
Easily the worst thing you can drink on a regular basis. I use to think OJ was
healthily and drank it a lot. I stopped completely at some point a year or so
back and over about 6 months lost over 20 pounds of weight I could never lose,
even though I play hockey 2-3 days a week and workout pretty much every day. I
went from 205, my college hockey weight, to 180 now.

There is a reason they use to give you a tiny juice glass for OJ, and I'd bet
even that is pretty terrible for you daily.

~~~
always_good
You read the title, saw it had OJ in it, and rushed to the comments to rant
about it?

Edit: And then you doubled down?

> hahahahaha keep knocking down glasses of OJ fatties !

Might want to be a little more professional when you have your professional
website in your profile, Rick.

~~~
zombieprocesses
> You read the title, saw it had OJ in it, and rushed to the comments to rant
> about it?

It seems to be a strange quirk of HN lately. You see this often with facebook
posts. "I quit facebook and it cured my cancer". There was a post about tea
being good for you and someone chimes with something like, "I quit tea cold
turkey and it helped me get a raise!".

Seems a lot of people on HN attribute their successes and failures to
arbitrary things and something in a headline clicks and they have to
evangelize.

